# Game "vanished" from Steam's game library?



## Black Panther (Jun 1, 2011)

It's difficult to know what happened since it's not my pc.

Anyway, my brother had Shogun 2 on Steam. He played it several times.

Then one day he told me the game was no longer there.

Sure enough I checked his Steam account, games library, making sure that I selected "all games"... and it wasn't there 

However when I checked his Steam folder C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common there was a folder for the game. I don't remember if I tried to launch it from the folder directly, but I know for sure that launching it through the desktop shortcut gave me some error.

What has he done? I suspect he uninstalled the game by mistake and now needs to download it again....
But then I myself have uninstalled some Steam games - they still appear on my games list, only greyed out.
In his case Shogun 2 doesn't appear at all. Not even greyed out.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2011)

Have him contact Steam Support.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jun 1, 2011)

Does he have any other games missing?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 1, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Does he have any other games missing?



No, he had only Shogun 2 and America's Army.

Edit: Wait... and Dirt 2 as well. I'm pretty sure I didn't see that listed either!
Wth could be happening?


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jun 1, 2011)

I would do what erocker said, maybe steam can shed more light on this issue then we can. I would guess that its a maintenance issue. I remember a lot of people got angry when the beta UI made all their steam games disappear.

Is your brother missing all of his games or just some?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 1, 2011)

he logged in using a different account?


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah you most likely have more than one account and he logged in with that... When i first got steam i created an account to redeem some game code, then forgot about that and created another account which i now use with more games on.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 1, 2011)

No, I'm 100% sure he's got only his one account.

Around the time he got Shogun 2 though I did log in on my Steam from his computer. Can it be that?

I'll have him contact Steam Support, unless someone here might discover it's a simple problem with a simple solution..


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jun 1, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> No, I'm 100% sure he's got only his one account.
> 
> Some month ago I did log in on my Steam from his computer. Can it be that?
> 
> I'll have him contact Steam Support, unless someone here might discover it's a simple problem with a simple solution..



Jiggle the power cord? 


Have you tried a complete uninstall of steam?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 1, 2011)

Wait a second..
*If I log in on my brother's account, from my own pc here, I see Shogun 2 in the games list, greyed out (I never had the game installed on my pc).*

*Why does it appear greyed out on my pc using his Steam account but not on his pc using his Steam account?*

I'm pretty sure I'm missing out something obvious here....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would do a complete uninstall of Steam, deleting the steam folder after uninstalling.  Then re-install and see what happens.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 1, 2011)

Wait wait hold the show there are a couple of different games list view options, not in front of a copy of Steam but maybe it's set to just show Favorites or some such thing.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah I'd uninstall or at the very least delete client registry.blob and have steam redownload it. 

Also make sure All games is selected in the drop down menu. You can have it so steam only shows installed games or favorite games and stuff like that to filter what games get displayed and what don't.


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes your steam library is filtered so the games are there just not showing up make sure it set on installed and uninstalled games.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 1, 2011)

^ Thats what I was trying to say. There are menu options for this or it's in Settings/Options. A reinstall would definitely fix but shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 2, 2011)

OK I got a 'clue': his internet is not functioning at the moment so he's running Steam in "offline mode".

Still, I don't think that's enough reason for the games (Dirt 2 and Shogun 2) to vanish from the game library? 

I rechecked and made sure that I was viewing "All Games" (ie both installed and uninstalled games).

The only game which shows up is America's Army 3.

I rechecked the Steamapps folder, and both Dirt 2 and Shogun 2 are there in their full size (Shogun 2 is around 15GB), and there are the exe files for both games in there.

When I try to run either game through the exe file in Steamapps folder the games don't load at all - I get the message:



> This game is not ready to run in offline mode.



What gives here? 

Edit: Am I right in suspecting that some updates were installed before his internet quit working, and Steam needs to re-verify the games in order for him to play them?


----------



## Bundy (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems you are on to the problem. try it when online and see if that makes the problem go away


----------



## qubit (Jun 2, 2011)

That offline mode is definitely preventing access, for whatever reason. Possibly because you had logged in at some point.

Set it to online mode and let Steam restart. If that doesn't help, then delete clientregistry.blob. It might also be a good idea to check for Steam updates.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 2, 2011)

Try renaming the clientregistry.blob file to .old and then re-launch Steam (once his net is on). That usually solves this issue for me when my games disappear. I got it a few times when using the beta steam client.


----------

